# Ace cafe meet



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

After losing all the old threads can someone remind me whats the date and time for the Ace meet.
cheers.

TTroy225


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi m8, I know its on the 19th of November at 7pm, because I cannot go and I wanted to . The gang are meeting at B&Q car park IIRC ? Check with Wak, he is def going, and Sundeep too I think .  John


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Hi m8, I know its on the 19th of November at 7pm, because I cannot go and I wanted to . The gang are meeting at B&Q car park IIRC ? Check with Wak, he is def going, and Sundeep too I think . Â  John


 :-X :-X :I couldnt remember!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I totally missed the original thread... but I heard someone at work talking about the Ace Cafe today.... you're not talking about the one at the North Circ / A404 are you?

Clive


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yes Clive thats where they are getting together, maybe you ought to confirm it with the guys who are going, we have lost the thread since the melt down, seem to recall there were going to be about 6-8 TT's turning up .  John


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

6.30 meet at b&q
http://www.wak-tt.com/meets/bnq.htm

7-7.15 depart to Ace!
http://www.wak-tt.com/meets/ace.htm


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

He's always there watching , ready to pounce and help...yes its... SUPER WAK ! ;D John


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Do you guys know if this is a one off meet because the regular meet is on the last wednesday off each month. I recall hearing something about it being a VW/Audi meet on the Audi sport site (I think). Any idea what sort of turnout we are going to get.

Troy.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Sorry, N F I at all ! :-[


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

So how many TT's have we got going ,TTotal are you going?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Sorry Troy (see 2nd post up here) am away on business.Would normally though.There will be a few there.  John


----------



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

See you at B & Q ;D

Cheers

HOWARD


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

What time dfo yo guys plan to get to Ace? As I mentioned it's onlt 5 mins from the office, but I've got to go to Heathrow that night... be good to meet up briefly though 

Clive


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

I would of thought 7.30 - 8.00, some of us are meeting at the B&Q car park in Chiswick at about 6.30- 7.00. I think thats right. Wak can you confirm ?

Troy


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

> I recall hearing something about it being a VW/Audi meet on the Audi sport site (I think). Â Troy. Â Â Â Â Â Â Â


Troy - I have seen this meet posted on Lupo Forum, Newbeetle forum, Audi Sport so I think it is safe to say that every VAG brand should be represented as I imagine that it is on Seat forums as well.


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Sounds good even though I see them all day. Will we see you there?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> I would of thought 7.30 - 8.00, some of us are meeting at the B&Q car park in Chiswick at about 6.30- 7.00. I think thats right. Wak can you confirm ?
> 
> Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Troy


Sounds about right, probably hang on there until 7.15 in case a few have trouble getting there.

If anyone is late , then turn out of B&Q turn left, left again and head up the North circular to the Hanger lane roundabout..keep on the north circular after Hanger lane and its the next juntion (Park Royal) after that and Ace is there on the left!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

:'( :'(

Big buggery shite!!!! I cant make this meet! I have to work!

I am well pissed off as I was looking forward to this!
Hope you guys have fun!

:'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'(


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Sorry to hear it Wak, How many of you guys (and girls) will be making it to B&Q and how many to the Ace cafe.

Troy


----------



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

Hi

Sorry yo hear that WAK....... 

I should be able to get to B & Q by 7.30pm.... 

Cheers

HOWARD


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

> How many of you guys (and girls) will be making it to B&Q and how many to the Ace cafe.


Looks like I'm now in the country next week so I'll be there... will go out of my way to meet up at B&Q....

have to remember to 1) leave the Triumph at home and 2) renew my Ace Cafe membership when I get there......

Justin


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

I'm planning to go to this one as well. Still meeting up at the B&Q car park in Chiswick?


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

So just to recap, lets have a head count how many turning up at B &Q 7.00 pm - 7.30pm and how many turning up at Ace cafe.


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

i should be at B&Q at 7PM.....

Justin


----------



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

Just to confirm, I'll be at B & Q circa 7.15/30pm...


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

I've just looked on the map, and as I'm coming from the east on the NCR, I'll be going straight to the ACE cafe. Intend to be there before 7pm.


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

umm.... is there anyone else intending to be at B&Q tomorrow apart from me and HBK (and ttroy225??).

I'll be there if a few more confirm, if not will be at Ace anyway (which is closer to home).

Justin


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Boys, if we say anyone not at B&Q by 7.30 meet at Ace cafe to save any confusion

see you there

Troy


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2002)

> Just to confirm, I'll be at B & Q circa 7.15/30pm...


should be at B&Q circa 7/7.15pm....


----------

